# International Denominations?



## JeanCauvin86 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all, I couldn't find this question posted on any threads, so I'll ask it here. I'm under care in the PCA and am considering a calling as a missionary. So, I'm wondering if anyone has a list of Confessional Presbyterian denominations in Latin America? Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 4, 2010)

JeanCauvin86 said:


> Hi all, I couldn't find this question posted on any threads, so I'll ask it here. I'm under care in the PCA and am considering a calling as a missionary. So, I'm wondering if anyone has a list of Confessional Presbyterian denominations in Latin America? Thanks for any responses!


 
I don't know of a list, but I bet if you email the PCA's agency, they would be able to give you some idea of that. Also, I know there is a new denomination forming in Costa Rica currently that they're working with.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 4, 2010)

The ARP has works, planters, a seminary, and synod in Mexico. Granted, that's not Latin America, but it's the best I can do!


----------

